# Does he have mites?



## hbxninja (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey,

I've recently noticed Cosmo rubbing his beak along the perch, and scratching his face a lot. I offer him a bath daily and I dont know if he uses it. He also rubs his head on the cage bars. It doesnt look like he has a scaly beak, cere, or feet. He seems normal otherwise; chirping, mimicking, head bobbing, and playing.

Video of head rubbing: [nomedia="https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h3KzfSFRVNQ"]parakeet head rubbing - YouTube[/nomedia]

Is there anything wrong with him?

Close up picture:


http://imgur.com/KgYAthx


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

There are no signs of mites on Cosmo. It's perfectly normal for budgies to occasionally rub their heads/face on a perch, in between the cage's bars or on a toy, this can be seen more often when they are moulting. 
They can at times have an itch or even a little piece of food on the beak that they need to clean off for example.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with aluz. Cosmo is just fine and his behavior is normal. 

I'm closing your thread at this time.*


----------

